# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الرشح - الزكام

## Paradise

ما هو الرشح ؟
الرشح هو التهاب فيروسي حاد يصيب الجهاز التنفسي العلوي، وخاصة الأنف والبلعوم، وهو مرض شديد العدوى
 الاعراض :
- رشح من الأنف
- ألم في الحلق (البلعوم)
- سعال
- عطاس
- حرقة أو الم بسيط في العينين
- الاحساس بتعب عام
- صداع
- بحة في الصوت
- ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة
  طريقة انتقال العدوى :تنتقل العدوى بواسطة استنشاق الهواء الملوث بالفيروس المسبب للمرض، من عطاس أو سعال شخص مصاب، أو عن طريق اللمس ليدي شخص مصاب بالزكام، أو استعمال ادواته الخاصة أثناء إصابته بالزكام

 ما هو سبب الرشح أو سيلان الانف بعد الاصابة بالزكام ؟ يبدأ الرشح أو سيلان الانف بعد الاصابة بفيروس الزكام، وسبب ذلك يعود إلى أن الخلايا المبطنة للأنف والجيوب الانفية تحاول طرد الفيروس وغسله بإفراز كميات مبيرة من المخاط السائل، ويتحول هذا المخاط بعد يومين إلى اللون الابيض أو الاصفر، وعندما تعود البكتيريا الطبيعية الموجودة في الجهاز التنفسي العلوي إلى نشاطها بعد التخلص من فيروس الزكام يتغير لون الافرازات المخاطية إلى اللون الاخضر، وهذا أمر طبيعي في نهاية العدوى بالزكام ولا يعني أن المصاب يحتاج إلى مضاد حيوي لعلاج الافرازات ذات اللون الاخضر

ما هو الفرق بين الزكام و الانفلونزا ؟
 يخلط كثير من الناس بين الزكام و الانفلونزا، ويعتقد أنهما مرض واحد، ولكن الحقيقة أنهما مشكلتان مختلفتان تمامآ، فالزكام مرض فيروسي عارض وبسيط، بينما الإنفلونزا مرض فيروسي شديد يطرح المصاب به عادة في السرير لعدة أيام، وله مضاعفات كثيرة وخاصة عندما يصيب الاطفال أو كبار السن أو الذين لديهم مشكلات في المناعة

 العلاج : لا يوجد علاج شافي من الزكام، والمضادات الحيوية ليس لها دور في علاجه لأنه مرض فيروسي، والطريقة التي يتغلب فيها الجسم على الاصابة بالزكام هي المناعة الذاتية التي تتكون بعد التعرض للفيروس بعدة أيام، وهناك بعض الامور التي يمكن أن يقوم بها المصاب بالزكام خلال هذه الفترة إلى ان يتحسن تمامآ ويتم شفاؤه، وهذه الامور هي :

-الراحة في البيت، وخاصة عند إرتفاع درجة الحرارة، ويحتاج المريض عادة لساعات من النوم أكثر من العادة
- استعمال مسكنات الألم وخافض للحرارة
- استنشاق البخار للمساعدة على فتح الأنف المسدود وللتغلب على الاحتقان
- يمكن إستعمال نقط للانف تحوي محلولآ ملحيآ، أو إستعمال مضادات الاحتقان الموضعية على شكل قطرات في الانف على ألا يزيد إستعمالها على ثلاثة أيام منعآ للمضاعفات التي يمكن حدوثها عند إستعماله أكثر من ذلك.
- الاكثار من شرب السوائل، وخاصة الدافئة والمحلاة بالعسل
- الامتناع عن التدخين
- غسل اليدين بشكل متكرر لمنع نقل العدوى للآخرين وعند السلام عليهم لأن الفيروس ممكن أن يعلق باليدين بعد تنظيف الانف وينتقل بعد ذلك للآخرين

 يجب مراجعة الطبيب في الاحوال التالية :
- الاحساس بألم في الصدر أو صعوبة في التنفس
- الاحساس بألم في مقدمة الرأس أو في عظام الوجه (إحتمال الاصابة بالتهاب في الجيوب الانفية)
- ألم أو افرازات من الاذن (اختمال الاصابة بالتهاب الاذن الوسطى)
- استمرار إرتفاع درجة الحرارة لأكثر من ثلاثة أيام، أو إرتفاعها أكثر من 39 درجة مئوية، أو إستمرار اعراض الزكام لأكثر من عشرة أيام
- إستمرار خروج الافرازات المخاطية ذات اللون الاخضر من الصر أو الانف لفترة طويلة بعد اختفاء اعراض الزكام (احتمال الاصابة بالتهاب في الصدر أو الجيوب الانفية)
- الاحساس بألأم في الحلق (البلعوم) دون وجود اعراض الزكام (احتمال الاصابة بالتهاب اللوزتين أو البلعوم).

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا على الموضوع الجميل
الله يشفينا وان شاء ما حدا يمرض
ولازم الواحد يدير باله بالجو هذا 
عشان الجو بخلي الواحد يرشح

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يبعدنا عنه والله انه صعب


شكرا على الموضوع Paradise

----------


## Paradise

مشكور جنتل مان 
الله يحميك منه بهالجو

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

موضوع في محله ....بلشنا شتوية ... وبلشنا رشح

اي واحد مصاب بالرشحة..... الدوى ترا على Paraiiiiiiii

----------


## Paradise

شكرا دموع الورد
الله يبعده عنك

----------


## Paradise

> موضوع في محله ....بلشنا شتوية ... وبلشنا رشح
> 
> اي واحد مصاب بالرشحة..... الدوى ترا على Paraiiiiiiii


شكرا مهدي 
وتكرموا من عيوني 
بس ما بتمنى هالمرض لحدا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالموضع المهم

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مشكورة
 :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا رشحت...بعد ما قرأت موضوعك..بدي دوا........

----------


## eng.samara

الله بعدنا عنو
فيروس مابنشاف الا بالمجهر وبنيم الواحد بالفرشة
الله يعافينا

----------


## Paradise

مشكور ابن الاردن

----------


## Paradise

> انا رشحت...بعد ما قرأت موضوعك..بدي دوا........


وانا رشحت وانا بكتبه  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: 
اقرب صيدلية لألك كلها على حسابك 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

> الله بعدنا عنو
> فيروس مابنشاف الا بالمجهر وبنيم الواحد بالفرشة
> الله يعافينا


إن شاء الله دايما بعيد عنك

----------


## حلم حياتي

*شكرا برادايس على موضوعك البارد 
والله الواحد بحس بالمرض بس من القراءة
*

----------


## Paradise

سلامتك إن شاء الله معافاية

----------


## Baker Obeidat

شششكرررا

----------


## Baker Obeidat

شششششششششكككككرا

----------

